# Raccoon flute guy? (Infomania's Viral Video Film School)



## bearetic (Jun 16, 2010)

http://current.com/shows/infomania/92484064_youtubes-worst-musicians-viral-video-film-school.htm

There's a big guy in a fursuit playing the flute or something. No idea what species it is. Where's the video? I don't know what to search for. halp plx?


----------

